# Massey GC2300



## jimmyd (May 1, 2016)

I have already determined to replace my loader valve due to leakage out of the spools.. O rings and seals have been replace twice so I was checking new non OEM valves and have seen the phrase "power beyond" several times. My existing valve does not have 3 hoses hooked up. It has only 2. With that said, is this why there's been trouble with leakage on these Massey loader valves? If so, should my new valve have power beyond to keep a lower psi on my valve? Does my existing valve even have power beyond?
I'm new at this, but I've been reading other posts and want to get it right the first time.
I've been looking at the BRAND loader valves and for less than $300 it's not a bad deal.
My existing valve is Nimco. People have posted these newer valves are better than the originals. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You're on the right track. Yes, you DO want a power beyond type valve, and the proper sleeve with which to hook it up correctly. 
No idea which exact model you have researched, but this one looks like a good fit for you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-Hydraulics-Monoblock-Loader-Valve-PLV22TSTKAB-/331083895097

Just personal preference, but I would stay away from valves with regen. Just looking for problems down the road. This one has O ring ports, not pipe(another personal preference).

This is also a good valve. I've installed a number of them, single and double spool and have had no problems. 

http://www.baileyhydraulics.com/product/9585

Whatever you choose, make sure you connect with the seller and order the correct PB sleeve for it. Should run about $25


----------



## jimmyd (May 1, 2016)

*Massey GC2300 Loader Balve Replacement*

I just purchased a Brand controller with a neutral center. I have only two hoses feeding
the old Nimco. So I need to purchase a power beyond sleeve and attach a new hydraulic hose from the PB to the return of the pump is that correct?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not exactly. Yes on the PB sleeve, and yes on the third hose. The hose from the sleeve should go back into system(three point lift, other existing remote valves, etc.) Probably the existing hose you have now. The third(new) hose needs to go to sump, by whatever means necessary. Usually this port on the valve(if marked at all) will be T for tank. As close to a free flowing path as possible, with little resistance or pressure required. This you must find(or make) as needed. Every tractor is different. Yours may have a plug somewhere you can remove and replace with a fitting, perhaps an existing line you can "tee" into, maybe replace an elbow with a tee, who knows? Sometimes it takes some creative thinking and some fabrication.


----------



## jimmyd (May 1, 2016)

*GC2300 Massey Loader Valve Replacement*

Ok, I will look and see my options, I appreciate your feedback sir.


----------



## jimmyd (May 1, 2016)

*GC2300 Massey Loader Valve Replacement*

Ok, I will look and see my options, I appreciate your feedback sir.


----------

